# Amsterdam, NY long hair male



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am a five year old nutured male looking for a new home due to husband losing his job. I am a nice boy who gets along with other dogs as I lived with a small dog which has already found a new home, so I am now sad.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Contact info?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> Contact info?


My number is 518 661 6609, I can answer any questions about this boy and set up a meeting with him.
Kathy


----------

